# Pebbles passed away :(



## Torty Mom (Dec 18, 2010)

I have some really very bad news, my sweet little Pebbles passed away about an hour ago. She suffered a prolapse, Dr. Todd was kind enough and helped with some advice, but it was too much for her tiny body. I am just so sad. She was doing great growing and gaining weight. Lisa and I are at a loss as to why. I am so sad, she was a beautiful sweet tortie and will be missed more than words can say.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi Mary Anne:

I'm so sorry this has happened. Its pretty unusual for a tortoise to die from a prolapse. That's just terrible!


----------



## Tom (Dec 18, 2010)

So sorry to hear that. Condolences to you.


----------



## coreyc (Dec 18, 2010)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## LeaCrystal (Dec 18, 2010)

sorry for loss


----------



## dmmj (Dec 18, 2010)

It is unusual but not unheard of, I loss my softshell some twenty years ago to a prolapse, in my case I waited to long to do any good, sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## SILVERSTAR (Dec 18, 2010)

omg,so sorry was it the tortoise with urate stones too torty mom? im so sorry.


----------



## Madortoise (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## shaz179 (Dec 19, 2010)

Aww sorry for your loss


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

Silverstar that's Daisy Lou, she is ok.

Pebbles was one of the babies that was abandoned by someone from a little town named Arvin.


----------



## exoticsdr (Dec 19, 2010)

I woke up wondering how she was doing this morning...very sorry, wish I could have helped you more.

Doc


----------



## Becki (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry. RIP Pebbles.


----------



## abra (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Dec 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear this...


----------



## froghaven5 (Dec 19, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Pebbles.


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Pebbles Miss Mom'..... one of the challenges we all face raising exotics. Keep your smile on and " shell " held high . 
Our loved ones who pass, critters n' all ... will always be great memorys...aka..."The Book Of Life" 

JD~


----------



## DeanS (Dec 19, 2010)

Sorry for your loss...


----------



## Kenny (Dec 19, 2010)

such sad news lately . sorry for your loss


----------



## tobibaby (Dec 19, 2010)

what a morning i literaly screamed when i saw the title.. im so sorry hugs from all of us.. tight ones


----------



## Tracy Gould (Dec 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear the bad news xx


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 19, 2010)

I am so sorry. You know that I know how you feel and it ain't good. i really am so sorry...


----------



## Edna (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that Pebbles didn't make it


----------



## Laura (Dec 19, 2010)

she is now a angel for daisy lou...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 19, 2010)

RIP Pebbles.


----------



## Kristina (Dec 19, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear you lost Pebbles. 

Danny


----------



## Candy (Dec 19, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your little tortoise.


----------



## terryo (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry Mary Anne. R.I.P. lil' tort.


----------



## Balboa (Dec 19, 2010)

Very sorry,


----------



## Isa (Dec 19, 2010)

O no  I am so sorry to hear that Mary Anne. RIP little Pebbles.


----------



## efciv (Dec 19, 2010)

So sorry for you.


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone! You guys are the best! It has been a very rough day. I am the kind of person that wears her heart on her sleeve while trying to save the world. I am crying all over again just reading everyones kind comments. Thanks so much for caring about me and my little tortie, it means alot.

Dr. Todd you were awesome, I so appreciated the help. 

 Mary Anne


----------



## pebblelu (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm just now getting a chance to catch up on every thing. I'm so sorry to hear about pebbles.
RIP Pebbles


----------



## Annieski (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry MaryAnne


----------



## uilani104 (Dec 20, 2010)

So sorry for you lost Mary Anne


----------



## zoogrl (Dec 20, 2010)

I am so sorry you lost Pebbles


----------

